# port some opengl screensavers



## tie (Jun 27, 2002)

I just saw over at http://www.opengl.org that some nice screensaver code has been released.  Anybody interested in porting it over to Mac?  (There is some sample code out there by the author of Fire if you need help getting started.)

Link: http://www.reallyslick.com/code.html

Here's a sample:


----------



## Pavao (Jun 27, 2002)

These screen savers look really awesome!!  

I have some experience on writing OpenGL applications on MacOSX and I would definitely like to have those on my system! Currently I am all tied up with lots of projects and I don't have the time to do this. But if any free time comes up, I'll try to port one. (maybe next weekend)

If there's more people interested in porting these, then it would be nice if everyone announced what they're doing so that there's no duplicate work going on.


----------

